# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Wikipedia, enciklopedia e lirë

## Nevermind-03

Wikipedia është pa dyshim enciklopedia më e madhe në internet. Ajo që e bën të veçantë Wikipedian është se çdo artikull i saj mund të redaktohet nga çdokush. Wikipedia ekziston në shumë gjuhë dhe njëra ndër to është edhe gjuha shqipe. Wikipedia në gjuhën shqipe ka aktualisht rreth 40.000 artikuj, një numër shumë i ulët ky  në krahasim me Wikipediat në gjuhë të tjera. Është koha që të gjithë të kontribuojmë në këtë enciklopedi, të krijojmë sa më shumë artikuj dhe të rrisim sa më shumë cilësinë e tyre. Ju lutem shqiptarë kudo që jeni, ejani dhe bashkohuni me Wikipedian edhe sa më pak nëpër rrjete sociale. Nëse do të ishin shqiptarët aq aktivë sa në Facebook, Twitter etj. sot Wikipedia do të ishte një enciklopedi më e madhe e më e besushme. Nuk është ndonjë krenari e madhe që kemi një numër të lartë përdoruesish të Facebookut, por sigurisht që është një turp i madh që kemi një numër kaq të vogël përdoruesish të Wikipedias. Wikipedia nuk do të mbyllet kurrë prandaj kontribuoni që të kemi se ç'tu tregojmë brezave të ardhshëm. 

http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faqja_kryesore

http://sq.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...Faqja+kryesore   (Për tu regjistruar)

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Nuk është ndonjë krenari e madhe që kemi një numër të lartë përdoruesish të Facebookut, por sigurisht që është një turp i madh që kemi një numër kaq të vogël përdoruesish të Wikipedias.


po ti ku e di sa përdorues të wikipedias kemi? pastaj ça pret shqiptarët janë idiota ti i dashke duke lexu enciklopedira lol zgjohu çuni lexoje enciklopedinë vet dhe lëri budallenjtë të ngelen ashtu, më mirë për ty :P

----------


## Endless

dhe te jesh i bindur qe shumica e shqiptareve qe perdorin facebook as qe  e  kane degjuar ndonjehere wikipedian. shqiptaret e kane mendjen ku ta fundosin ate qe  e lexon mo shoku. dhe me e bukura eshte se mundohen te bejne qe te ndihesh keq qe ti lexon lol

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> shqiptaret e kane mendjen ku ta fundosin ate qe  e lexon mo shoku. dhe me e bukura eshte se mundohen te bejne qe te ndihesh keq qe ti lexon lol


E vërtetë por e hidhur!
Sot ekziston një smirllek dhe dashakeqësi kundrejt njerëzve që kanë një kulturë të lexuari dhe dëshire për të mësuar sa më shumë, me aq mundësi dhe kohë që kanë. 
Ka gjithashtu edhe nga ata të rastit më të keq, që edhe pse mbahen si njerëz të lexuar, në vend që të përkrahin dhe tregojnë respekt ndaj një kategori tjetër lexuesish/njerëz që kanë kulturë leximi  bëjnë të kundërtën: egoja dhe smira e këtyre të parëve arrin deri në atë pikë sa të sillen në formë përçmuese ndaj këtyre të tjerëve që lexojnë, duke u munduar madje t'u  heqin besimin tek vetja dhe bërë të ndjehen të pavlefshëm. 
Këto mënyrat e ndryshme që ndjekin disa njerëz, për ta bërë tjetrin të ndjehet keq dhe ta largojnë nga leximi  (veprim që mund të ketë shkak injorancën, egoizmin e tej fryrë ose smirën) më kujtojnë përherë një pjesë nga Don Kishoti i Servantes. _(Për hir të së vërtetës Don Kishoti është keqkuptuar masivisht, sepse Servantes e përdor personazhin e tij si një njeri idealist të asaj kohe që kishte në mendje atë idealin e Drejtësisë që në të vërtetë nuk ekzistonte në shoqëri, dhe prandaj shihej si i çmendur; po njësoj si psh ironizon Dostojevski me veprën Idioti etj etj...)_ Që mos dal nga ajo që doja të thoja; Don Kishoti ishte shumë i dhënë dhe i lidhur pas librave të tij, kishte një bibliotekë gjigande me libra tejet të rrallë, por ndodh që një ditë sëmuret. Tani ata që i rrinin afër thonin se është çmendur keqazi, dhe shkaku i kësaj çmendurie thanë se ishin librat: "Librat e kanë çmendur"- thanë; dhe për të gjetur një zgjidhje të duhur, bien dakort që meqë ai është në regjim shtrati, të përfitojnë nga rasti dhe t'i djegin gjithë librat në bibliotekë dhe në vend të derës që kishte biblioteka ta mbyllnin me një murë, kështu që të dukej sikur biblioteka nuk kishte ekzistuar fare. Kështu bënë menjëherë: dogjën gjithë librat dhe në vend të derës së bibliotekës ndërtuan një murë duke e niveluar me murin e dhomës, nga ku ngjante sikur nuk kishte ekzistuar fare dhomë me libra aty.
Sapo Don Kishoti e merr veten, menjëherë ngrihet dhe shkon tek biblioteka...por ç'të shohë, sheh vetëm një mur dhe nis e bërtet: "Ku është biblioteka ime, librat e mi?!!" Këta i përgjigjen: "Biblioteka? Jo, këtu ti nuk ka pasur kurrë bibliotekë, do jetë imagjinata jote..."

Se u zgjata shumë tani... (lol)

----------


## Endless

carcafe ke filluar ti besh keto te shkreta postime keto kohet e e fundit.  :ngerdheshje:  po sido qe te jete i lezetshem ai shembulli i don kishotit. e shoh une, mori rruge kjo puna jote, shkrimtare me emer ke per te na u bere ne ti :P

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> carcafe ke filluar ti besh keto te shkreta postime keto kohet e e fundit


Hahahaha vdeksh se më bëre të qeshi me të madhe! Fajin e ka kush tjetër, që ma ka hapur atë namin e demoralizimit që me rreshtin e tretë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

po pra se ti ske faj fare ti  :P

----------


## citrusse

> E vërtetë por e hidhur!
> Sot ekziston një smirllek dhe dashakeqësi kundrejt njerëzve që kanë një kulturë të lexuari dhe dëshire për të mësuar sa më shumë, me aq mundësi dhe kohë që kanë. 
> Ka gjithashtu edhe nga ata të rastit më të keq, që edhe pse mbahen si njerëz të lexuar, në vend që të përkrahin dhe tregojnë respekt ndaj një kategori tjetër lexuesish/njerëz që kanë kulturë leximi  bëjnë të kundërtën: egoja dhe smira e këtyre të parëve arrin deri në atë pikë sa të sillen në formë përçmuese ndaj këtyre të tjerëve që lexojnë, duke u munduar madje t'u  heqin besimin tek vetja dhe bërë të ndjehen të pavlefshëm. 
> Këto mënyrat e ndryshme që ndjekin disa njerëz, për ta bërë tjetrin të ndjehet keq dhe ta largojnë nga leximi  (veprim që mund të ketë shkak injorancën, egoizmin e tej fryrë ose smirën) më kujtojnë përherë një pjesë nga Don Kishoti i Servantes. _(Për hir të së vërtetës Don Kishoti është keqkuptuar masivisht, sepse Servantes e përdor personazhin e tij si një njeri idealist të asaj kohe që kishte në mendje atë idealin e Drejtësisë që në të vërtetë nuk ekzistonte në shoqëri, dhe prandaj shihej si i çmendur; po njësoj si psh ironizon Dostojevski me veprën Idioti etj etj...)_ Që mos dal nga ajo që doja të thoja; Don Kishoti ishte shumë i dhënë dhe i lidhur pas librave të tij, kishte një bibliotekë gjigande me libra tejet të rrallë, por ndodh që një ditë sëmuret. Tani ata që i rrinin afër thonin se është çmendur keqazi, dhe shkaku i kësaj çmendurie thanë se ishin librat: "Librat e kanë çmendur"- thanë; dhe për të gjetur një zgjidhje të duhur, bien dakort që meqë ai është në regjim shtrati, të përfitojnë nga rasti dhe t'i djegin gjithë librat në bibliotekë dhe në vend të derës që kishte biblioteka ta mbyllnin me një murë, kështu që të dukej sikur biblioteka nuk kishte ekzistuar fare. Kështu bënë menjëherë: dogjën gjithë librat dhe në vend të derës së bibliotekës ndërtuan një murë duke e niveluar me murin e dhomës, nga ku ngjante sikur nuk kishte ekzistuar fare dhomë me libra aty.
> Sapo Don Kishoti e merr veten, menjëherë ngrihet dhe shkon tek biblioteka...por ç'të shohë, sheh vetëm një mur dhe nis e bërtet: "Ku është biblioteka ime, librat e mi?!!" Këta i përgjigjen: "Biblioteka? Jo, këtu ti nuk ka pasur kurrë bibliotekë, do jetë imagjinata jote..."
> 
> Se u zgjata shumë tani... (lol)


Ky shkrim meriton nje trofe!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Edhe ku hyne tere keto gjepura postime qe keni bere me ate cfare ka thene hapesi i temes?

----------


## 2043

> *po ti ku e di sa përdorues të wikipedias kemi? pastaj ça pret shqiptarët janë idiota ti i dashke duke lexu enciklopedira lol zgjohu çuni lexoje enciklopedinë vet dhe lëri budallenjtë të ngelen ashtu, më mirë për ty* :P


Nje vetvleresim te tille nuk e kisha lexuar kurre me pare nga dikush.
Kush je ti more zoteri qe i percakton shqiptaret idiote?
Qe ende nuk e ditkerkan ta perdorin wikipedine?
Nga i nxoret keto te dhena  more njerez?
Nese klikimet ne wikipedi prej shqiptareve jane me te paket, kjo mund te kete disa aresye
1  Mos kerkoni te kete aq klikime sa ka bie fjala italia, pasi jemi nje popullsi nja 15 apo 20 here me e vogel.
2  Cilesia e faqes ne shqip le shume per te deshiruar, qofte nga perkthimi e qofte nga vellimi per cdo artikull dhe ketu   pergjegjesine e kane ata qe administrojne faqen ne shqip
3  Nese  nuk hyjne ne faqen wikipedia, kjo s`do te thote se shqiptaret jane idiote. Nese ndonjehere do pretendoni te beheni te mencur, kete nuk do e arini duke lexuar ne wikipedia, por duke shfletuar librat ne bibloteke .
TUNG

----------


## Nevermind-03

> Nje vetvleresim te tille nuk e kisha lexuar kurre me pare nga dikush.
> Kush je ti more zoteri qe i percakton shqiptaret idiote?
> Qe ende nuk e ditkerkan ta perdorin wikipedine?
> Nga i nxoret keto te dhena  more njerez?
> Nese klikimet ne wikipedi prej shqiptareve jane me te paket, kjo mund te kete disa aresye
> 1  Mos kerkoni te kete aq klikime sa ka bie fjala italia, pasi jemi nje popullsi nja 15 apo 20 here me e vogel.
> 2  Cilesia e faqes ne shqip le shume per te deshiruar, qofte nga perkthimi e qofte nga vellimi per cdo artikull dhe ketu   pergjegjesine e kane ata qe administrojne faqen ne shqip
> 3  Nese  nuk hyjne ne faqen wikipedia, kjo s`do te thote se shqiptaret jane idiote. Nese ndonjehere do pretendoni te beheni te mencur, kete nuk do e arini duke lexuar ne wikipedia, por duke shfletuar librat ne bibloteke .
> TUNG


1. Wikipedia ne shqip nuk mund te krahasohet me ate italiane, por shikoni se cfare kam zbuluar. Gjuha maqedone ka maksimumi 2 milion foles amtare ndersa gjuha shqipe ka rreth 7.2 foles amtare ndersa Wikipedia ne gjuhen maqedone ka 54.356 artikuj kurse ajo ne gjuhen shqipe 40.640 artikuj.
2. Nuk e kuptoj se si mund tua vini tere pergjegjesine administruesve te Wikipedias ne shqip. Ndoshta nuk e dini, por Wikipedia redaktohet nga njerez si ne. Pra edhe ti mund te ndihmosh ne Wikipedia nese deshiron dhe pergjegjesia kryesore bie mbi shqiptaret qe nuk e kane pasuruar Wikipedian.
3. Sigurisht por puna eshte per ata njerez qe rrine me ore te tera ne Facebook e qe nuk mesojne ndonje gje te vlefshme. 

Me vjen shume keq por ky eshte realiteti shqiptar! Vullnetaret jane shume te pakte. Jam i sigurt se nese per cdo artikull te shkruar ne Wikipedia, autori i artikullit  do te merrte leke, Wikipedia ne shqip do te kishte nje numer jashtezakonisht te madh artikujsh. Shpresoj qe dikush te vije ne komunitetin e Wikipedias shqiptare e te kontribuoje me aq sa ka mundesi se ne fund te fundit edhe redaktimi i Wikipedias eshte pak qejf!

----------


## drague

> 1. Wikipedia ne shqip nuk mund te krahasohet me ate italiane, por shikoni se cfare kam zbuluar. Gjuha maqedone ka maksimumi 2 milion foles amtare ndersa gjuha shqipe ka rreth 7.2 foles amtare ndersa Wikipedia ne gjuhen maqedone ka 54.356 artikuj kurse ajo ne gjuhen shqipe 40.640 artikuj.
> 2. Nuk e kuptoj se si mund tua vini tere pergjegjesine administruesve te Wikipedias ne shqip. Ndoshta nuk e dini, por Wikipedia redaktohet nga njerez si ne. Pra edhe ti mund te ndihmosh ne Wikipedia nese deshiron dhe pergjegjesia kryesore bie mbi shqiptaret qe nuk e kane pasuruar Wikipedian.
> 3. Sigurisht por puna eshte per ata njerez qe rrine me ore te tera ne Facebook e qe nuk mesojne ndonje gje te vlefshme. 
> 
> Me vjen shume keq por ky eshte realiteti shqiptar! Vullnetaret jane shume te pakte. Jam i sigurt se nese per cdo artikull te shkruar ne Wikipedia, autori i artikullit  do te merrte leke, Wikipedia ne shqip do te kishte nje numer jashtezakonisht te madh artikujsh. Shpresoj qe dikush te vije ne komunitetin e Wikipedias shqiptare e te kontribuoje me aq sa ka mundesi se ne fund te fundit edhe redaktimi i Wikipedias eshte pak qejf!


wiki eshte nje faqe per adoleshentet qe nuk e dine nga e kane prejardhjen.

germo pak se ka faqe me te besueshme. :i qetë:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Cudi ne shkoll kur bejm provime dhe perdorim te dhena nga wikipedia na i marrin si te pabaza dhe rekomandohemi te sjellim info nga burime te besushme  :sarkastik:  .
 ah se harrova quhemi dhe pertaca nese abuzojm me te.
Spara e perdor shume per shkollen, dhe nese e perdor hap ate ne gjuhem suedeze me vjen me mbare .

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Nje vetvleresim te tille nuk e kisha lexuar kurre me pare nga dikush.
> Kush je ti more zoteri qe i percakton shqiptaret idiote?
> Qe ende nuk e ditkerkan ta perdorin wikipedine?
> Nga i nxoret keto te dhena  more njerez?
> Nese klikimet ne wikipedi prej shqiptareve jane me te paket, kjo mund te kete disa aresye
> 1  Mos kerkoni te kete aq klikime sa ka bie fjala italia, pasi jemi nje popullsi nja 15 apo 20 here me e vogel.
> 2  Cilesia e faqes ne shqip le shume per te deshiruar, qofte nga perkthimi e qofte nga vellimi per cdo artikull dhe ketu   pergjegjesine e kane ata qe administrojne faqen ne shqip
> 3  Nese  nuk hyjne ne faqen wikipedia, kjo s`do te thote se shqiptaret jane idiote. Nese ndonjehere do pretendoni te beheni te mencur, kete nuk do e arini duke lexuar ne wikipedia, por duke shfletuar librat ne bibloteke .
> TUNG


s'ka nevojë të jem dikush që të vë re se shqiptarët janë dele, çuni. hap sytë dhe shif rreth e rrotull teje çfarë ndodh

dhe që të përgjigjem, nuk janë idiota shqiptarët pse s'futen në wikipedia, po s'futen në wikipedia (dhe në shum vende të tjera) sepse janë idiota. shqiptarët njiherë s'dinë anglisht (as shqip me thënë të vërtetën s'dinë shumica). si do ta lexojnë wikipedian nqs s'dinë gjuhën? wikipedia shqiptare pothuajse s'ekziston

ti njiherë që po na tronditesh dhe po ofendohesh për zgjuarsinë e kombit tonë, shif njiherë veten. po ankohesh në një forum internetik që shqiptarët s'futen në wikipedia. o plako populli s'ka me ngrënë ti e ke mendjen te wikipedia. epo na plasi ***** për wikipedian. ktu as dinë me shkruajtur njerëzit ti i do duke lexuar enciklopedinë lol

edhe ti vet i ke zëvëndësuar ë dhe ç me e dhe c. e pse duhet të të merrkemi seriozisht ty o patriot i madh?

shqiptarët janë popull budalla. nqs dëshirojmë ta zgjidhim këtë problem duhet së pari të pranojmë që ekziston. nji popull i mençur nuk jeton në ktë gjëndje në vitin 2012 je vend evropian dhe kryeqytetin e ke pa ujë plako thirri mendjes

----------


## drague

> s'ka nevojë të jem dikush që të vë re se shqiptarët janë dele, çuni. hap sytë dhe shif rreth e rrotull teje çfarë ndodh
> 
> dhe që të përgjigjem, nuk janë idiota shqiptarët pse s'futen në wikipedia, po s'futen në wikipedia (dhe në shum vende të tjera) sepse janë idiota. shqiptarët njiherë s'dinë anglisht (as shqip me thënë të vërtetën s'dinë shumica). si do ta lexojnë wikipedian nqs s'dinë gjuhën? wikipedia shqiptare pothuajse s'ekziston
> 
> ti njiherë që po na tronditesh dhe po ofendohesh për zgjuarsinë e kombit tonë, shif njiherë veten. po ankohesh në një forum internetik që shqiptarët s'futen në wikipedia. o plako populli s'ka me ngrënë ti e ke mendjen te wikipedia. epo na plasi ***** për wikipedian. ktu as dinë me shkruajtur njerëzit ti i do duke lexuar enciklopedinë lol
> 
> edhe ti vet i ke zëvëndësuar ë dhe ç me e dhe c. e pse duhet të të merrkemi seriozisht ty o patriot i madh?
> 
> shqiptarët janë popull budalla. nqs dëshirojmë ta zgjidhim këtë problem duhet së pari të pranojmë që ekziston. nji popull i mençur nuk jeton në ktë gjëndje në vitin 2012 je vend evropian dhe kryeqytetin e ke pa ujë plako thirri mendjes


pse je ti palle wiki nuk kemi faj ne :i terbuar: 

se harrova dicka.ne faqen e wikit mund te shkruaj cdo fare idioti aq e basueshme eshte.

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> pse je ti palle wiki nuk kemi faj ne


e çfarë do me thënë kjo? m'duket se as po lexon çfarë shkruaj

----------


## esmeraldos

> e çfarë do me thënë kjo? m'duket se as po lexon çfarë shkruaj


nuk  pranohen   hofendimet   né   forum :i qetë:

----------


## yllbardh

Wikipedia ka informata interesante por si u cekë edhe më lartë çdo person e ka lirinë që të shkruajë dhe të korrigjojë çdo artikull, kështu që për këtë shkak i humbë vlera e cekjes si burim kryesor nëse nuk bëhet kontrollimi i burimeve të dhëna. Për shkak të vlerës së ulët të besimit ndoshta edhe shqiptarët nuk e përdorin aq shumë. Kështu që nami s'u bë që ka ka vetëm 4000 artikuj në gjuhën shqipe. Por një gjë duhet cekur se për nga rendi i shfrytëzimit nga masat e shumta, wikipedia nxënë njërin nga vendet e para sa që është mahnitëse kur sheh njerëzit që bazohen në të sikurse kjo të ishte e vërteta absolute.

----------


## Busy Girl

Mendoj se wikipedia ka goxha material per ata qe duan te dine psh ne qe jemi studente per ceshtje te panjohura ose me pak tematike ne libra na jep goxha ndihme dhe mos te genjejme ne shume raste na nxjerr nga situata por qe  me materialet e shumta qe ka absolutisht eshte e vlefshme

----------


## yllbardh

Natyrisht se wikipedia përmban material të bollshëm por shkaku që çdo kush mund të korrigjoj atë material, pa marr parasysh shkakun e korrigjimit gjë që bënë rënien e vlerës së wikipedias si burim serioz i informatave.

----------

